# side-by-side konfiguration?



## RoCMe (16. Dezember 2007)

Hey!
Ich habe noch einen weiteren Thread geöffnet, weil ich Kaspersky nicht installieren kann auf diesem tollen Windows-Vista...
Allerdings straucheln auch OpenOffice und der gute Acrobat Reader, und immer wieder erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung:
Diese Anwendung konnte nicht geöffnet werden, da die Side-by-Side-Konfiguration ungültig ist. Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie im Anwendungsereignisprotokoll.

Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass ich google nicht bedienen könnte, aber ich hab nix gefunden, was das denn nun ist -aber ich ab sehr viele gefunden, die das gleiche Problem haben (oder hatten), also wäre es ja möglich das es hier jmd gibt der mir sagen kann, was hier passiert und wie ich das verhindern kann...

Gruß,

RoCMe


----------

